# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  بشرى , صدور كتاب ( الوافي بما في الصحيحين ) للشيخ صالح الشامي , ومجموعة مؤلفاته ونبذة

## أبو عبدالله العنزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" إلى حفظة كتاب الله تعالى الذين يرغبون في حفظ أصول السنة النبوية الشريفة وإلى كل مسلم في بيته كتاب الله تعالى ويرغب أن يظم إليه كتابا فيه كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , أقدم هذا الكتاب الذي جمع خلاصة أصح كتابين بعد كتاب الله تعالى "   صالح الشامي



كتاب  الوافي بما في الصحيحين للإمامين البخاري ومسلم

الطبعة الأولى 1428 هـ دار القلم

اقتباس من مقدمة المؤلف : 

" وأما الكتاب الذي أقدم له اليوم ( الوافي بما في الصحيحين ) فقد كان تلبية لرغبة أبداها بعض الأخوة القراء من حفظة كتاب الله تعالى الذين يرغبون في حفظ أحاديث الصحيحين وغايتهم حفظ أصول النصوص بغض النظر عن الروايات المتفرعة عنها , وهو بهذا الشكل يلبي حاجة عامة الناس الذين لم يتخصصوا في علوم الشريعة والذين هم بحاجة إلى الوقوف على المعلومة الرئيسة دون الخوض في الجزئيات واختلاف الروايات  , ولأول مره حسب ما أعلم يوضع كتاب في هذا الموضع بين الأيدي راجيا الله تعالى أن يتقبله وأن ينفع به "

__________

ومن مؤلفات الشيخ صالح الحديثية القيمة

1-  كتابه الشهير ( الجامع بين الصحيحين ) 



وهو خمس مجلدات مع الفهارس , طبعة دار القلم 

قال عنه الشيخ د.عائض القرني " عندي كتاب الجامع بين الصحيحين لصالح أحمد الشامي , وهذا الكتاب هو مرجعي بعد القرآن وكنت أتمنى أن أجد كتابا بهذه الصفة , والحمد لله حصل هذا الكتاب , فهو صحيح كله لأنه جمع صحيح البخاري ومسلم , ثم إنه رتبه ترتيبا سهلا ميسرا وعلق عليه تعليقا خفيفا وأضاف في الحاشية المعلقات في البخاري فأتى كتابا يشرح الصدور ويريح البال , فمن حفظه فقد حفظ علما نافعا مباركا وحسبك به " من كتابه ( هكذا حدثنا الزمن ) ص48  

_____________________________

2- كتاب زوائد السنن على الصحيحين 



 من سبع مجلدات 

طبعة دار القلم 


3- الجامع بين الموطأ والمسند 

ولم يتيسر طباعته حتى الآن 

  ونستغل هذا المنبر للإعلان عن ذلك عسى أن يقيض الله له فاعل خير يطبعه  . 



_________________

وللشيخ صالح الشامي حفظه الله عدة مؤلفات في علوم متعددة , كالسير والوعظ والأدب , والتراث وغير ذلك 

 منها : 

1- من معين السيرة  



_________________

2- من معين الشمائل 




_____________________

3- من معين الخصائص  النبوية 



__________________

4- السيرة النبوية  ( تربية أمة وبناء دولة ) 

________________

5- مواعظ الصحابة



______________________

6- وسلسلة كتبيبات عن مواعظ السلف  , منها 

مواعظ شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية  



وأكثر من 15 إماما أصدر له كتيب يجمع كثير من مواعضه كـ ( الحسن البصري , والثوري , وابن المبارك , وابن الجوزي , وغيرهم ) . 

__________________

7- محبة الله ورسوله ( شرط في الإيمان ) 



________________

8- سلسلة الظاهرة الجمالية في الإسلام

 ( ثلاث مجلدات ) 



_______________

9- الفرائض فقها وحسابا  

وهو كتاب مميز في هذا الفن



__________________

10- مشروع  تقريب تراث بن القيم 

 وهو من مؤلفات متعددة منها : 

فضل العلم والعلماء لابن القيم 



___________________

10-كتاب بعنوان : هكذا فهمَ السلف.

_________________________

11-  أهل الصفة بعيدا عن الوهم والخيال.

_______________

12- رضيت بالإسلام دينا . 

________________

13- الإسلام دين التيسير .

_________________

14- قصة الغرانيق قصة دخيلة على السيرة

__________________ 

وللمؤلف أيضا تحقيقات لكتب عدة منها : 

1- المواهب اللدنية بالمنح المحمدية للقسطلاني 



من أربع مجلدات , طبعة المكتب الإسلامي

________________________

ومن تحقيقاته : 

تحقيق الجمع بين الصحيحين للموصلي ( مجلدين ) 

تحقيق رسالة شرح المعرفة للمحاسبي .

كما هذب كتاب إحياء علوم الدين ( مجلدين ) 

تهذيب حلية الأولياء ( ثلاث مجلدات ) 

تهذيب الشفا للقاضي عياض 

تحقيق مشارق الأنوار على صحاح الأثار للقاضي عياض

_________________

جمع وترتيب ( الوابل الصيب ) لابن القيم رحمه الله 



_________________

واعتنى بأخرى  

 كالأدب المفرد للإمام البخاري 



__________________

وبعد عرض هذه النماذج أقول , إن التحدث عن النفس أمر لا يرضاه كثير من المخلصين العاملين لهذا الدين ولا غرو في ذلك , فالمخلصون هم أبعد الناس عن الرياء والسمعة والتفاخر , وبعد إلحاح شديد وافق الشيخ صالح الشامي لذلك , والذي دفعني لهذا ما جاء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أنه قال : ( أنزلوا الناس منازلهم ) رواه أبو داود , وكذلك ما جاء من حديث عبادة بن الصامت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ليس من أمتي من لم يجل كبيرنا ويرحم صغيرنا ويعرف لعالمنا حقه ) ونحسب أن الشيخ صالح منهم ولا نزكي على الله أحدا من خلقه 

هذا شيء يسير مقتضب من سيرته ونشأته : 

ولد الشيخ صالح في سورية عام 1934 م في دوما شمال شرق دمشق , بلد الشيخ عبدالقادر بدران  رحمه الله 

درس المرحلة الابتدائية فيها , ثم درس المتوسطة في دمشق في معهد داخلي " معهد العلوم الشرعية " 

تخرج منها وفي الثالث المتوسط حصل على الشهادة المتوسطة العامة , فحصل على شهادتين في سنة بتفوق , وتخرج من المرحلة الثانوية من معهد العلوم الشرعية عام 1954 م , وأراد كذلك أن يدرس في المعهد العام للثانوية , إلا أن والده الشيخ أحمد الشامي المفتي في دوما , أشار عليه أن ينتظم في كلية الشريعة في جامعة دمشق , والتي افتتحت في نفس السنة التي تخرج منها , وفعلا التحق فيها الشيخ صالح , وكان عميد الكلية آن ذاك هو الشيخ مصطفى السباعي رحمه الله. 

وكان عدد الطلاب في أول سنة 89 طالبا , لم ينجح منهم سوى تسع طلاب , وكان الشيخ الأول على تلك الدفعة , فتغيرت الصورة في أذهان الطلاب عن هذه الجامعة والتي وضعت في مناهج على مستوى عال جدا . 

تخرج من الجامعة عام 1958 م عين مدرس بعد تخرجه في وزارة المعارف و طلبوا بعد سنة مبعوث من بعض الطلاب لدراسة الفقه المقارن للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه فرشح الشيخ , إلا أن بعض الظروف حالت دون الاستمرار. 

ولم تكن الظروف المادية تسمح له بالحصول على الدكتوراه بعد ذلك . 

عُين في السويدة عند الدروز , بقي فيها سنتين عام 1960 م , وكانت الحياة صعبة جدا , ثم التحق بالخدمة الإلزامية ( الجيش )   واستقر الأمر به بالتدريس في بلده عام 1978 م , واختاره الشيخ الباني رحمه الله للتدريس في ثانوية البنات , بعد ذلك صدر أمر من الوزارة بتحويل جميع المعلمين من التعليم إلى وزارات أخرى في مختلف الاختصاصات , معظم هؤلاء من مدرسي التربية الإسلامية , فعمل سنة في وزارة المواصلات , ثم قدم استقالته , وفي تلك الفترة كان خطيبا لأحد الجوامع في بلده حتى جاءت سنة 1980 م , وبدأت اعتقالات الاسلاميين , ونصح بالخروج , وفعلا خرج إلى السعودية بالتعاقد مع جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية , وبدأت مرحلة جديدة في حياته . 

درس في معهد الدلم عام 1401 هـ لمدة سبع سنوات , ثم انتقل إلى معهد تبوك ودرس فيه سنتين , ثم انتقل إلى مدينة عرعر ودرس فيها تسع سنوات , حتى انتهت فترة عمله , وكان عمره آن ذاك 63 سنة , عاد بعدها إلى الرياض واستقر بها 

قضى من عمره 40 عاما تقريبا بين تدريس وتعليم وتأليف 

وللشيخ مجموعة كبيرة من المؤلفات والتحقيقات جاوزت ال30 كتابا , منها ما ذكرناه في أول الموضوع , وكان الشيخ يبذل جهدا عظيما في سبيل إخراج هذه المؤلفات , فمثلا كتاب الجامع بين الصحيحن استغرق جل وقته , حتى يقول أنه كان يقرأ ورده بعد الصلاة في الطريق ماشيا , ومعدل البحث اليومي قرابة ال 15 ساعة ! 

وقد درست عليه زمنا ووجدت منه الخلق الحسن والصبر الجميل وحسن التعامل , يشهد بذلك من جالسه وعرفه , ونسأل الله أن لا يحرم الشيخ الأجر والمثوبة , وأن يجعل ما قدم خالصا لوجهه العظيم , ورفعة له عند الملك العظيم , وأن يهيء لهذه الأمة علماء ناصحون , يقودون بركابها إلى الحق وإلى نصرة هذا الدين , إنه على ذلك قدير , وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.  

كتبه أبو عبدالله الفوزان 

للمراسلة balfozan@hotmail.com

وأشكر أخي صاحب المعرف على تنسيق الموضوع و إنزاله

----------


## أبو إلياس

نتمنى من الله أن يوفق بعض الإخوة الذين يملكون هذه الكتب أن يوفقهم لوضعها في هذا المنتدى وخاصة هذا الكتاب (الوافي بما في الصحيحين للإمامين البخاري ومسلم).
فالله أسأل ان يرزق من وضع هذا الكتاب في هذا المنتدى جنة الفردوس.

----------


## المحرر

جزاك الله خيراً يا أبا عبد الله على هذا التعريف بالشيخ صالح الشامي - وفقه الله - ، ومن خلال اطلاعي على جملةٍ من إصداراته أرى فيها التميز ،
أسأل الله أن يوفقه لكل خير .
وبالنسبة لكتاب الجمع بين الموطأ والمسند ؛ فما الذي ينقصه بالتحديد ؟

----------


## سلطان التميمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ من دوما مدينة الشيخ بن بدران هل هو حنبلي 
وهل مازال أهل دوما حنابلة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

أخي الفاضل أبو إلياس 

حياك الله , وإن شاء الله ييسر الله لك نسخة من هذا الكتاب , بارك الله فيك . 

أخي  الفاضل عبدالله المزروع  

الشيخ قد انتهى من تأليفه ومراجعته وتجهيز نسخة الطباعة , وتم إدخال النص إلى الحاسب , ولم يبق إلا تبني دار نشر له لتطبعه وتنشره. 

أخي الفاضل سلطان التميمي  

إن استطعت أن أسأل الشيخ سألته وأخبرتك إن شاء الله 

جزاكم الله خيرا أجمعين

----------


## المحرر

الأخ الكريم : أبو عبد الله العنزي وفقه الله
* هل سيطبع ( الجامع بين الصحيحين ) طبعة جديدة قريبة ؟
* أرى أن الأخطاء في الضبط ... الموجودة في ( الجامع ) انتقلت إلى ( الوافي ) فلماذا ؟
* هل بالإمكان أن تضع باختصار خطة كتاب ( الجمع بين الموطا والمسند ) وهل هو مبني على ( الجامع ) و ( الزوائد ) أم لا ؟
وفقكم الله .

----------


## سلطان التميمي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

أخي الفاضل عبدالله المزروع 

الطبعة الأولى كانت عام 1416 هـ أو 17 الوهم مني , وسيطبع طبعة جديدة إن شاء الله , 

أما الأخطاء في الضبط , فالشيخ قد اطلع على كلامك وقال حبذا لو يحددها لنا بالصفحة لتعدل إن شاء الله , مع أن الصف كان جديدا يختلف عن الذي بالجامع.  




> * هل بالإمكان أن تضع باختصار خطة كتاب ( الجمع بين الموطا والمسند ) وهل هو مبني على ( الجامع ) و ( الزوائد ) أم لا ؟


الخطة طويلة نوعا ما , لكن فكرة الجامع بين الموطأ والمسند جاءت على غرار زوائد السنن على الصحيحين 

ومعذرة على تأخر الرد

----------


## المحرر

> أخي الفاضل عبدالله المزروع 
> 
> الطبعة الأولى كانت عام 1416 هـ أو 17 الوهم مني , وسيطبع طبعة جديدة إن شاء الله , 
> أما الأخطاء في الضبط , فالشيخ قد اطلع على كلامك وقال حبذا لو يحددها لنا بالصفحة لتعدل إن شاء الله , مع أن الصف كان جديدا يختلف عن الذي بالجامع. 
> ومعذرة على تأخر الرد


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  معذرةً على التأخر في الرد ، فقد كنت أنتظر وصول كتاب ( الوافي ) مع بعض الكتب إلى المنطقة التي أسكنها .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الطبعة الأولى من الجامع صدرت عام 1415 .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الفاضل : لا أدري ماذا تعني بالصف الجديد ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إليك – أخي الفاضل – نماذج عابرة من أول الكتاب وربعه الأول ... 
في الوافي ( ح 13 ) : عن الله تبارك وتعالى أنه ( قال : يا عبادي ... ) ، وهو كذلك في الجامع .
في الوافي ( ح 27 ) : فَخْذَيْهِ ... وهو كذلك في الجامع .
في الوافي ( ح 56 ) : رأَسه ... وهو كذلك في الجامع .
في الوافي ( ح 74 ) : الحقوقُ .. وهو كذلك في الجامع .
في الوافي ( ح 100 ) : بابَ الصلاة ... وهو كذلك في الجامع .
في الوافي ( ح 108 ) : وأهُل النار ... وهو كذلك في الجامع .
في الوافي ( ح 313 ) : في مباركَ ... وهو كذلك في الجامع .
في الوافي ( ح 461 ) : وأتموا لأنفِسهم ... وهو كذلك في الجامع . ( وهي في موضعين من الحديث ) .
في الوافي ( ح 462 ) : صفنا صفِّين ... وهو كذلك في الجامع . 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد رأيت أنَّ أقل القليل تمَّ إصلاح الضبط فيه ، وبعضها أُصلح خطأً ! كضبط ابن شماسة ، ففي الجامع : شَمُاَسَةَ . وفي الوافي : شَمَاسَةَ .. والصواب كما في التقريب : كسر المعجمة ، وتخفيف الميم ، بعدها مهملة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا معجبٌ كثيراً بالجامع ، وأنصح بالحفظ عن طريقه ، ولي بعض المناقشات وبيان مميزاته في موقع أهل الحديث ، فليس كلامي هنا غضاضة في الكتاب ولا في الشيخ الفاضل – جزاه الله خيراً – .

----------


## صقر بن حسن

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي صاحب الموضوع ما هي اخر أخبار الجامع بين الموطأ والمسند 
و إن أردت أكلم صاحب مكتبة الرشد لأرى إمكانية طبعه

----------


## ابوثابت

للرفع

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالعزيز الكويكبي

تم بحمد الله طبع كتاب (زوائد الموطأ والمسند على الكتب الستة) وهو من نشر كنوز إشبيليا

----------


## باسل عبدالله الفوزان

السلام عليكم الموقع الرسمي للشيخ صالح الشامي حفظه اللهhttp://saleh.shami.me/

----------


## أبو البراء القحطاني

> وأنا معجبٌ كثيراً بالجامع ، وأنصح بالحفظ عن طريقه ، ولي بعض المناقشات وبيان مميزاته في موقع أهل الحديث ، فليس كلامي هنا غضاضة في الكتاب ولا في الشيخ الفاضل – جزاه الله خيراً – .



الشيخ عبدالله و فقك الله وزادك من فضله
ما رأيكم بالحفظ من الوافي بما في الصحيحين؟
و ما الذي يميز الجامع عنه ؟
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الأدهم

زاد الله تعالى في حسناتك

----------


## أبو علي المصراوي

الله أكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

*مؤلفات الشيخ صالح الشامي على مكتبة المشكاة مصوّرة
*
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/searc...E1%D4%C7%E3%ED

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

رابط جديد لمؤلفات الشيخ صالح الشامي : أشمل كتبه " معالم السنة النبوية " . 
http://www.almeshkat.net/book/author...A7%D9%85%D9%8A

----------

